# هاك اعياد الميلاد (تم تعديل العنوان ليدل على محتواة)



## vena (26 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن اعرف طريقة اضافة اعياد الميلاد فى اسفل صفحة المنتدى

وهل هو هاك ولا ممكن عملها من داخل لوحة التحكم

واشكرك وانا فى انتظار ردكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن طلب لو سمحتوا ساعدونى*

بصى يا فينا دى متبرمجة 

يعنى انتى حطى تاريخ ميلادك صح فى لوحة التحكم و لما ييجى اليوم بتاع عيد الميلاد بتاعك هتلاقيها نزلت لوحدها و كمان هيكون حسب اد اية عمرك و هايكتبة جمبها


----------



## vena (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن طلب لو سمحتوا ساعدونى*

شكرا يا فراشة  يا عسل على الرد والأهتمام
بس يا حبيبتى انا مكنتش اقصد كدا
انا عندى منتدى نسخته زى النسخة بتاعتكم بالظبط وانا لسة بحاول اتعلم عليها لكن مش عارفة ازاى احط اعياد الميلاد 
فكنت بسأل
هل ممكن حد يقول لى الخطوات ازاى اعملها من لوحة التحكم ولا هو هاك وعليا العثور عليه

ربنا معاكى وشكرا لمحبتك 

وانا فى انتظار المساعدة


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن طلب لو سمحتوا ساعدونى*

زى ما قال الاخت فراشة  تمام


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن طلب لو سمحتوا ساعدونى*



vena قال:


> ممكن اعرف طريقة اضافة اعياد الميلاد فى اسفل صفحة المنتدى
> 
> وهل هو هاك ولا ممكن عملها من داخل لوحة التحكم
> 
> واشكرك وانا فى انتظار ردكم





نعم هذا هاك منفصل يتم تركيبة على المنتدى

ان ارتدية فلتخبرينى بنسخة المنتدى التى لديكى كى يتسنى لى رفع الهاك المناسب لة 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## vena (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاك اعياد الميلاد (تم تعديل العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

 شكر اخى للرد وتقديمك المساعدة


نسخة المنتدى الجديدة وهى 3.6.8

وشكر للمساعدة وتعب محبتك  وانا فى انتظارك


----------



## vena (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هاك اعياد الميلاد (تم تعديل العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

 اخى هل الهاك موجود انا فى انتظار


----------

